# meet Ruby's new brother (by another mother)



## harrigab

he's in this litter, exciting times and looking forward to meeting him soon


----------



## R E McCraith

Har ? - as administrator 2 this forum ! how can you post a pic like this !!!!!!! I may go 2 the wired SIDE !!!!!! SHAME ON YOU - LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

R said:


> Har ? - as administrator 2 this forum ! how can you post a pic like this !!!!!!! I may go 2 the wired SIDE !!!!!! SHAME ON YOU - LOL !!!!!!!


you'll be welcome to the dark side young jedi ha ha  litter was born last night, 4 boys and 3 girls


----------



## hobbsy1010

Doug,

I'm taking a bit of a wild one here......

But is it the 'ginger' one? 

You and REM have held out for so long on getting another pup, I think you may have started the ball rolling!

But always remember,

One V, One Wife. Two V's, No Wife. Three V's No Life!

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner

Did the wife and kids pick a name yet?

RE, I know a wire breeder in Kentucky...


----------



## harrigab

no name as yet C, probs think harder once we've met the little chap


----------



## R E McCraith

hob - THANK YOU (NOT ) har gave in 2 the new pup !!!!! FALL looks good 4 a new pup - ein - you are no help !!!!!!! hob & har across the pond - the tweed - S/S classics - hose & flashes - PIKE & I live in the WILD WEST - the pic I posted was PIKE - fly fishing 4 trout - LOL - it will V come your burden when a new pup entries our life !!!!!!


----------



## dextersmom

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pics of the lil guy  So exciting!!


----------



## texasred

einspänner said:


> Did the wife and kids pick a name yet?
> 
> RE, I know a wire breeder in Kentucky...


Maybe he could just swing by and visit them.


----------



## texasred

hobbsy1010 said:


> Doug,
> 
> I'm taking a bit of a wild one here......
> 
> But is it the 'ginger' one?
> 
> You and REM have held out for so long on getting another pup, I think you may have started the ball rolling!
> 
> But always remember,
> 
> One V, One Wife. Two V's, No Wife. Three V's No Life!
> 
> Hobbsy


I keep pushing for 4, but technically Lucy doesn't belong to me .
She just lives with me.


----------



## OttosMama

Yay! So exciting for you and Ruby  new brothers are the best! ;D


----------



## redbirddog

Great news. One day you'll wonder how you ever just had one.

Happy trails.
Rod


----------



## KB87

Another wire baby on the forum?! Oh man! Har, I need to know how you and Eins and Ottosmama got so dang lucky as to get adorable wire gingers?? Please share beard pics soon 

Eins, I may need that breeders info so I can casually pass it along to my husband. He'll tell me no but if I start wearing him down now then I may be able to get another in 3 years.


----------



## einspänner

KB87 said:


> Another wire baby on the forum?! Oh man! Har, I need to know how you and Eins and Ottosmama got so dang lucky as to get adorable wire gingers?? Please share beard pics soon
> 
> Eins, I may need that breeders info so I can casually pass it along to my husband. He'll tell me no but if I start wearing him down now then I may be able to get another in 3 years.


As long as I'm not held responsible for any fallout!  I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## KB87

Eins sent over breeder info but pointed out a good point- she isn't aware of any good divorce lawyers up this way hahahaha

I love the sense of humor on this forum!


----------



## harrigab

here's the boys at a week old ;D


----------



## mswhipple

Precious!!


----------



## R E McCraith

[/color]Looks like Winston Churchill !!!!!!


----------



## dextersmom

Oh, I can't even handle the cuteness!! Thanks for starting off my morning with that  I love that little puppy yawn!


----------



## MCD

OOOH! makes me almost want another one. I remember seeing Dharma's litter for the first time.


----------



## texasred

Just gorgeous.


----------



## MeandMy3

So handsome! I bet you can hardly wait.


----------



## harrigab

Going for my first visit this Sunday, I've got the dubious honour of "pick of the litter" (from the boys), how I'm gonna choose I've no idea..Here's a pic of them all at 4 weeks old


----------



## einspänner

I'm so excited for you, Doug! You, Ruby, and the new pup will be out in the field before you know it.
Scout's breeder is coming to the States for the Westminster dog show in a few weeks and offered to bring me a very promising pup and it took all of my strength to say no. Just not the right time. I can't imagine having to pick from multiple, adorable little puppies. Hopefully Janet will help you out. 

Just look at that face! One more year. sigh.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Tough choice as always H........

I like the look of number four in the original post pic's 

A face only his mother could love 

You won't go far wrong with any of them I shouldn't imagine, good breeder and all.

Good luck with your choice.

hobbsy


----------



## hotmischief

Excitement is rising - are you choosing this weekend or waiting until you collect him to choose?

Have to agree with Hobbsy - very tough choice they all look great. 

One tip I was given by Zsofi at Zoldmali is that if they have no long hairs between and underneath their feet then they are probably going to be wirerless. Quite a lot of people like them without wire, but I just love the scruffy look  The other thing I look for is straight limbs, don't want feet turning inwards or outwards, and good angulation of hind legs.

Have you a name yet?


----------



## harrigab

hotmischief said:


> Excitement is rising - are you choosing this weekend or waiting until you collect him to choose?
> 
> Have to agree with Hobbsy - very tough choice they all look great.
> 
> One tip I was given by Zsofi at Zoldmali is that if they have no long hairs between and underneath their feet then they are probably going to be wirerless. Quite a lot of people like them without wire, but I just love the scruffy look  The other thing I look for is straight limbs, don't want feet turning inwards or outwards, and good angulation of hind legs.
> 
> Have you a name yet?


picking this weekend H, going over to Janets on Sunday,,,name is still doing the rounds, Elvis seems to be the family's choice atm..


----------



## harrigab

todays the day, getting very excited now


----------



## mommaofalot

Congrats very excited for you!! Can't wait till it's my time ;D And don't forget the pics!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

I wanted them all!!!! but (drum roll) here's the guy that's destined for us, meet Elvis folks


----------



## einspänner

great color and the makings of a good beard. How long 'til he comes home?


----------



## harrigab

end of this month Ein ;D


----------



## mswhipple

Elvis is such a handsome little fellow!! OMG, I'm dying!

I'm sure he has no idea about how lucky he will be to have the human dad that is his destiny... lucky, lucky, lucky!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith

as they say in Vegas - ELVIS has left the LITTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2

Elvis is adorable, has Ruby been briefed about this coming event, and the new responsibility she will be undertaking??? 
Teach this little bugger every thing she knows, and to just love being climbed on, chewed on, slept on, etc etc...

I know she will get used to it, but ... from experience... she WON'T be happy to meet Mr. Elvis, when he comes home.
It took Pearl about 3 days before she would even be in the same room with Fergy when he came home. 

I am so happy for you and your new addition. Will love seeing the photos of growth, training, affection growing, play etc. 
;D


----------



## R E McCraith

TR - Hob - the only 2 2 get the point !!!!!!LOL shame on HAR !!!!! may look at aWHV PLEASE SAVE ME & PIKE !!!!


----------



## harrigab

3 weeks till "Elvis leaves the building" REM ;D


----------



## harrigab

less than a week to go now


----------



## harrigab

D-Day has arrived  setting off in a couple of hours to pick the little fella up


----------



## hobbsy1010

Ooohhhh Super Excited hay Doug??  

All the family going?

Ruby travelling with you or staying home?

It will be interesting to see how she reacts. You get the feeling that the older dog gets their nose put out of joint at first!
It soon all settles down and gets back to some sort of normality! (Normality!!!! What was I thinking....you now have 2 V's nothing about this is ever normall!!!!! :-\)

Good luck today, have fun and enjoy the day 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

hobbsy1010 said:


> Ooohhhh Super Excited hay Doug??
> 
> All the family going?
> 
> Ruby travelling with you or staying home?
> 
> It will be interesting to see how she reacts. You get the feeling that the older dog gets their nose put out of joint at first!
> It soon all settles down and gets back to some sort of normality! (Normality!!!! What was I thinking....you now have 2 V's nothing about this is ever normall!!!!! :-\)
> 
> Good luck today, have fun and enjoy the day
> 
> Hobbsy


wife and Gabriel (youngest son) are coming, Harrison (eldest son) is at his pals for a birthday trip to Blackpool. Leaving Ruby at home, must admit to having a few butterflies, been doing the rounds this morning to check there's nothing harmful lying around the house lol!


----------



## hobbsy1010

harrigab said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooohhhh Super Excited hay Doug??
> 
> All the family going?
> 
> Ruby travelling with you or staying home?
> 
> It will be interesting to see how she reacts. You get the feeling that the older dog gets their nose put out of joint at first!
> It soon all settles down and gets back to some sort of normality! (Normality!!!! What was I thinking....you now have 2 V's nothing about this is ever normall!!!!! :-\)
> 
> Good luck today, have fun and enjoy the day
> 
> Hobbsy
> 
> 
> 
> wife and Gabriel (youngest son) are coming, Harrison (eldest son) is at his pals for a birthday trip to Blackpool. Leaving Ruby at home, must admit to having a few butterflies, been doing the rounds this morning to check there's nothing harmful lying around the house lol!
Click to expand...

Yeh, I remember the mixed feelings myself when River first turned up!

A mixture of happiness, nervousness, anxiety lots of feelings regarding Brook too.

Don't be too put out if Rube's goes a bit withdrawn for a couple of days while everybody is making a fuss of the new fella, it's normall 
Just like having kids of different ages tbh mate, just show them equal amounts of care and love and it will all turn out fine 

Good Times 

Hobbsy


----------



## organicthoughts

Exciting times Doug! I'm sure ruby will be a great sister especially once the pups hit the field together.


----------



## einspänner

Don't forget the photos! Forum rules and all, Mr. Administrator.


----------



## hobbsy1010

Come on H, 

We can see your home and live on here!!!!

Get a pic of him up on here 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab

will do tomorrow Hobbsy, I'm a bad daddy and have to go out now to the pub, my godson/nephews 21st


----------



## harrigab

here you go, Lyharr Grouse Shot,,aka Elvis 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ryb74e_y4Uk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## texasred

The old poke with the nose, seen it many times.


----------



## mswhipple

Awwwwww... Elvis is a real cutie pie!! And Ruby doesn't seem to mind too much. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## harrigab

just been to vets and had him weighed..13lbs at 8 weeks, I think he's gonna be a bit bigger than Ruby


----------



## hobbsy1010

He's a CRACKER 

Size on those bloody feet!! 

Looks very confident round Rube's already.

Hobbsy


----------



## Hbomb

congratulations!! He's so cute and fluffy! And Ruby seems so good with him. Great name as well. 

I want one now..


----------



## harrigab

Hbomb said:


> congratulations!! He's so cute and fluffy! And Ruby seems so good with him. Great name as well.
> 
> I want one now..


don't think you'd want to cuddle him at the moment Alice, just been out in back field, I'm sure I said "SIT"..ahem


----------



## harrigab

strange little things aren't they ? , I mean, how on earth can this be comfortable?


----------



## R E McCraith

Har - at some POINT - it is always a matter of TRUST !!!!!! PIKE & the pups V4 - around family friends & pups he knows - lay on the back & drap himself like a cheap suit - add a new person or pup - the belly is never shown - till proven @ home or in the field - like PIKE - I trust nothing !!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab

gonna be bigger than Ruby in a couple of weeks I reckon


----------

